# Форум для размышляющих > Смерть >  кому помогли психиатры?

## Елена Неизвестно

Я думаю, многие из вас обращались к психиатрам, психологам, психотерапевтам, вот кому они реально помогли? 
Мне лично не помог ни один, хотя обращалась много, и к разным. Максимум что они могут - сочувственно помолчать, либо дать таблетки притупляющие эмоции. Может мне просто плохие попадались? Кто что думает?

----------


## Mai7

мда, лучше будет они вообще помогают? моя смотрела в лицо и молчала, а я хотела ей горло перерезать не пойму почему. раздражала она меня больше вообщем и это спокойствие и эти дурацкие понимание по теории из книжки.

----------


## escape3

> Я думаю, многие из вас обращались к психиатрам, психологам, психотерапевтам, вот кому они реально помогли? 
> Мне лично не помог ни один, хотя обращалась много, и к разным. Максимум что они могут - сочувственно помолчать, либо дать таблетки притупляющие эмоции. Может мне просто плохие попадались? Кто что думает?


 Очень расплывчатый вопрос. Да и аудитория - та еще. Кому помогли тут не сидят) 
А вообще люди так часто об этом спрашивают, что возникает желание мануал написать.

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

дадада, знакомое ощущение!!! еще одна была, она так легонько улыбалась, хотелось ей эту улыбку разрезать до ушей

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

> Очень расплывчатый вопрос. Да и аудитория - та еще. Кому помогли тут не сидят) 
> А вообще люди так часто об этом спрашивают, что возникает желание мануал написать.


 мне интересно послушать истории людей, самые разные, кому помогли, кому нет

----------


## Mai7

> дадада, знакомое ощущение!!! еще одна была, она так легонько улыбалась, хотелось ей эту улыбку разрезать до ушей


 
точно,точно у меня всегда так то есть было уже что бы не убить ее. я вообще не верю,что нормальный человек у которого всё нормально и было всегда так чем-то поможет или поймет.

----------


## escape3

> точно,точно у меня всегда так то есть было уже что бы не убить ее. я вообще не верю,что нормальный человек у которого всё нормально и было всегда так чем-то поможет или поймет.


 а вы в гос.учереждение обращались?
просто, насколько я знаю, там своя атмосфера)

----------


## Mai7

> а вы в гос.учереждение обращались?
> просто, насколько я знаю, там своя атмосфера)


 
почему гос.учреждение ?

----------


## escape3

> почему гос.учреждение ?


 просто предположила

----------


## June

Когда было совсем плохо, ПТ помог снизить тревожность таблетками.

----------


## 6L3bb

> Когда было совсем плохо, ПТ помог снизить тревожность таблетками.


  Что за препараты, если не секрет?

----------


## June

> Что за препараты, если не секрет?


 Алпразолам. Но от него ужасно спать хочется. Потом научился правильнее мыслить и прекратил приём, даже пузырёк не допил.

----------


## 6L3bb

Скажи, пожалуйста, а вообще по мимо назначения фармы какими методами еще орудовал доктор? Произвел аналитику слушая твою жизненную историю и сразу выписал нужные пилюли? Или изначально пытался произвести воздействие какими то другими средствами? Интересуюсь чтобы понять стоит ли вообще обращаться к специалистам в моем случае...

----------


## June

> Интересуюсь чтобы понять стоит ли вообще обращаться к специалистам в моем случае...


 Я считаю, стоит. А вот по одному моему примеру делать вывод о всех ПТ не стоит. Они все разные.

Тот, что выписал алпразолам, выслушивал и выписывал таблетки с минимальными комментариями. Я сам не в восторге от такого подхода и предпочёл бы разговорную психотерапию. Но я не встретил адекватного разговорного ПТ.

----------


## Mai7

> Алпразолам. Но от него ужасно спать хочется. Потом научился правильнее мыслить и прекратил приём, даже пузырёк не допил.


 а как можно выпить? правда помогает?  возраст ограничен?

----------


## June

Я тут однажды в дневниках пытался выразить своё впечатление о некоторых, подчеркну - некоторых посетителях этого сайта, и я сам наверняка в их числе:

Заходит человек с молотком в руке. Он периодически прилюдно бьёт себя этим молотком по голове. При этом жалуется на головную боль, кровоточащие шишки и трещины в черепе.

Медикаментозное лечение в данном случае – это как смазывание шишек зелёнкой, или как миорелаксант, делающий руку настолько слабой, что она не в силах удержать молоток. Вот только она становится не в силах удержать и что-либо полезное.

Убедить такого человека опустить молоток и пользоваться им только для забивания гвоздей – вот это, на мой взгляд, достойная терапия.

----------


## June

> а как можно выпить? правда помогает?  возраст ограничен?


 Не понял вопроса. Кладёшь таблетку в рот, глотаешь и запиваешь водой. Но эти таблетки довольно строгой отчётности, отпускаются по рецепту с кучей печатей и один раз, аптекарь забирает рецепт. Про возраст не знаю. Помогает при определённых заболеваниях, естественно не от всего.

----------


## Mai7

> Я тут однажды в дневниках пытался выразить своё впечатление о некоторых, подчеркну - некоторых посетителях этого сайта, и я сам наверняка в их числе:
> 
> Заходит человек с молотком в руке. Он периодически прилюдно бьёт себя этим молотком по голове. При этом жалуется на головную боль, кровоточащие шишки и трещины в черепе.
> 
> Медикаментозное лечение в данном случае – это как смазывание шишек зелёнкой, или как миорелаксант, делающий руку настолько слабой, что она не в силах удержать молоток. Вот только она становится не в силах удержать и что-либо полезное.
> 
> Убедить такого человека опустить молоток и пользоваться им только для забивания гвоздей – вот это, на мой взгляд, достойная терапия.


 
Да, терапия хорошая) но понимаешь, это иногда не помогает.

----------


## Mai7

> Не понял вопроса. Кладёшь таблетку в рот, глотаешь и запиваешь водой. Но эти таблетки довольно строгой отчётности, отпускаются по рецепту с кучей печатей и один раз, аптекарь забирает рецепт. Про возраст не знаю. Помогает при определённых заболеваниях, естественно не от всего.


 я имела ввиду, сколько раз можно или когда надо, после еды и т.д. понятно спасибо)

----------


## June

> Да, терапия хорошая) но понимаешь, это иногда не помогает.


 И проблема не всегда такая, как я описал. Например, галлюцинации – человек не в состоянии отличить воспоминания, вызванные галлюцинациями, от воспоминаний о реально происходивших с ним событиях. В таких ситуациях без медикаментозной терапии не обойтись. Ну или серьёзные телесные заболевания…

----------


## Mai7

> И проблема не всегда такая, как я описал. Например, галлюцинации – человек не в состоянии отличить воспоминания, вызванные галлюцинациями, от воспоминаний о реально происходивших с ним событиях. В таких ситуациях без медикаментозной терапии не обойтись. Ну или серьёзные телесные заболевания…


 Кстати где-то месяц уже замечаю, что забываю детства. то есть я уже почти ничего не помню. я питалась вспомнить что-то, но ничего. только некоторые моменты, но не хорошие.

----------


## 6L3bb

> По умолчанию
> 
>     Я тут однажды в дневниках пытался выразить своё впечатление о некоторых, подчеркну - некоторых посетителях этого сайта, и я сам наверняка в их числе:
> 
>     Заходит человек с молотком в руке. Он периодически прилюдно бьёт себя этим молотком по голове. При этом жалуется на головную боль, кровоточащие шишки и трещины в черепе.
> 
>     Медикаментозное лечение в данном случае – это как смазывание шишек зелёнкой, или как миорелаксант, делающий руку настолько слабой, что она не в силах удержать молоток. Вот только она становится не в силах удержать и что-либо полезное.
> 
>     Убедить такого человека опустить молоток и пользоваться им только для забивания гвоздей – вот это, на мой взгляд, достойная терапия.


 На мой взгляд всегда должен быть комплексный подход, тем более в лечении психических и психологических проблем. А организовать такую систему безумно сложно, так как требуется жуткая куча времени на анализ и структурирование проблем каждого клиента. По моему железных или уневерсальных методик или попросту нет или в связи с низкой квалификацией ПТ они не в курсе о них, ну либо все скатывается к спекулятивному подходу и зарабатыванию бабла без особого вникания в проблематику. Спору нет, что многие трудности и сложности мы создаем себе сами и то, что лечить надо не следствие, а причину тоже очевидно! Соглашусь со всем вышеописанным!

----------


## Heavy

2 раза по пол года лежал в Бехтеревке, со мной постоянно работали психиатры, но сказать, что они помогли не могу, мне кажется на меня впустую потратили время...

----------


## Bordja

> 2 раза по пол года лежал в Бехтеревке, со мной постоянно работали психиатры, но сказать, что они помогли не могу, мне кажется на меня впустую потратили время...


 Жизненные приоритеты, я тоже лежал,но в госпитале  уже   пятый раз,последний (не  пойму как  фото  выложить),разорвало  колено, а жить   да наверное и незачем, но  есть   конкретные  люди, не  абстрактная  какаято жизнь,
вот ради них, ради них  имея  образование и семью, я пошёл, и это третья  война,и  постоянно свистит в голове, и голоса,и судороги по ночам.
Конечно  каждый сам волен распоряжатся  своей жизнью,но  для начала  надо в этой жизни что то сделать,что б она  тебя по  морде  треснула как полагается,...
Мне  уже  ничего не надо,всё как бы есть,да и способ не суть  есть  оружие,вам  тем кому  15-30, не делайте этого,жить стоит, просто для того  чтобы жить,а мне   поздно,шрамы не  украшают,они просто есть,да  не  суть,простите, я тут  две недельки, всё  душевно,  всё правильно,
глупо  конечно в 45 лет,видел столько  и не  здавался, а тут всё край,просто не  хочу,отца жаль ему 75,но я думаю он вслед,я не могу,
очень много  текста  , напоследок, не  делайте глупостей,  без исходных ситуаций не бывает,..
А страха в  реальности нет...Хорошие  вы люди,я думаю  многие смогут реализоватся как писатели  и поэты,пишите душой,хотелось бы что то  концептуальное или  самое  главное,но нет, банально  патрон в ствол  и   я всех люблю  так наверно  правильно     всё..

----------


## jeri

> разорвало  колено....и это третья  война,и  постоянно свистит в голове, и голоса,и судороги по ночам...


  что с вами конкретно произошло? Вы служите?

----------


## Елена Неизвестно

Ребят, а чем психотерапевт от психолога отличается? Психотерапевт же таблетки может выписывать, не?

----------


## diabolus

отличается тем, что психолог - не медик. т.е. образования сей специалист исключительно гуманитарного (если, конечно, не имеет второго образования). 
психиатр и психотерапевт - это уже медицинское образование. то есть да, таблетки выписать может. 

ну и по теме: да, психиатры помогают. может потребоваться поиск "своего" специалиста сперва.

----------


## worm

Мне помогли психологи. Несколько лет ходил к разным. Половина психологов - неадекваты, от других была польза.
К психологу есть смысл ходить. Но не факт что вы найдёте хорошего психолога с первой попытки.
Выбирайте людей опытных, старше 40 лет, желательно в частного, а не в ПНД. И чтобы с человеком было приятно работать.
Если с первого раза не получилось найти хорошего специалиста, сделайте ещё несколько попыток, ищите других людей.
Если нет очень сильной тревожности, таблетки-транквилизаторы пить категорически не советую.
Если у вас сильная депрессия, советую одновременно ходить к психологу и пропить 6-месячный курс антидепрессантов. Антидепрессанты обязательно нужно совмещать с еженедельным посещением психолога.
Есть хорошая книжка - "депрессия отменяется". Там написано и про таблетки, и как психолога правильного найти.
https://new.vk.com/doc353903543_437572091

----------


## worm

Самый оптимальный вариант - найти специалиста в частном медцентре, который будет заниматься с вами психотерапией и при необходимости выпишет вам антидепрессанты.
Обычные психологи плохи тем, что не могут выписать лекарства.
Обычные психиатры плохо тем, что выписывают таблетки каждому пациенту, переводят психологические проблемы в психиатрическую плоскость. Это неправильно.
Лучше найти врача-психотерапевта, который будет заниматься с вами психотерапией и при необходимости выпишет вам колёса.

----------


## Keffiro

Первый психолог помощь дала, но не ту, по поводу су ей не было ничего сказано, надо было решить другую проблему.
   Во второй раз обратившись к ней же, по моему желанию самоликвидироваться она мне не помогла.
   Даже не понимала меня. 
  Поход к психиатору за таблеточками испугал меня. Они сказали: "неужели Вам так плохо, что пришли к психиатору?"
   Направили к бесплатному психологу, которая уехала в командировку. 
   Жалко денег, потраченных впустую на психолога.

----------

